# motto = μότο, εμβληματικό απόφθεγμα, εμβληματική φράση, (προσωπικό) πιστεύω



## unique (Feb 16, 2011)

"Το μότο του ήταν: «Η εμπειρική επιστήμη ελέγχει τα συμπεράσματα όλων των άλλων επιστημών". 
Έχει καθιερωθεί κάποια αντίστοιχη ελληνική φράση ή λέξη;


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 16, 2011)

Απόφθεγμα είναι μία λέξη που χρησιμοποιείται.


----------



## nickel (Feb 16, 2011)

Το λήμμα στο ΛΝΕΓ, που ωστόσο δεν περιλαμβάνει τη σημερινή σημασία όπως την έχουμε πάρει από τα αγγλικά:

*μότο* (το) {άκλ.} ρητό, απόφθεγμα ή γνωμικό, που τοποθετείται μεταξύ τού τίτλου και τού κειμένου (ποιήματος, μελέτης, αφιερώματος κ.λπ.), δίνοντας κατεύθυνση για την ερμηνεία τού περιεχομένου. [ΕΤΥΜ. < ιταλ. motto «απόφθεγμα» < μτγν. λατ. muttum « γρύλισμα» < p. muttire «μουρμουρίζω»].​
Από ODE:
*motto* _noun_ (plural mottoes or mottos)
1 a short sentence or phrase chosen as encapsulating the beliefs or ideals of an individual, family, or institution: _the family motto is ‘Faithful though Unfortunate’_
2 _Music_ a phrase which recurs throughout a musical work and has some symbolical significance. ​
Προσθέτω:
έμβλημα
προσωπικό πιστεύω
κανόνας ζωής


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 16, 2011)

Το ΛΚΝ είναι πιο κοντά στην έννοια που μας απασχολεί:

*μότο το* [móto] Ο (άκλ.) : σύντομη φράση που χαρακτηρίζει το περιεχόμενο του λόγου, ιδίως κειμένου ή εντύπου, και συνήθ. γράφεται σε περίοπτη θέση: _Tελειώνει πάντα τις αγορεύσεις του με το ίδιο ~. Bιβλίο φιλοσοφικού περιεχομένου με μια φράση του Πλάτωνα στο εξώφυλλο για ~.
_
[λόγ. < ιταλ. motto] ​


----------



## daeman (Feb 16, 2011)

Επίσης, από τη Γουίκι: motto, (τυράκι για τους εραλδιστές μας 
και μια λίστα με τα εθνικά εμβληματικά ρητά, όπου αναφέρεται και το δικό μας: _Ελευθερία ή Θάνατος._

σ.τ.d: που έχουν βαλθεί σώνει και καλά να μας το κάνουν _Μνημόνιο ή Θάνατος_, αν και σύμφωνα με το γνωστό ανέκδοτο: 
-Γκάματον ή Τάνατον; 
-Γκάματον, βέβαια!
-Ε τότε, Γκάματον μέκρι Τάνατον.


----------



## nickel (Feb 16, 2011)

Το βέβαιο είναι ότι η αγγλική έχει αφήσει πάλι τη στάμπα της, αφού με τόσα ευρήματα η πρώτη και καλύτερη απόδοση του _motto_ είναι *μότο* και τα ελληνικά λεξικά οφείλουν να ενημερωθούν αντιστοίχως.


----------



## Rogerios (Feb 17, 2011)

Έτσι, ως μικρή παραλλαγή στο ίδιο θέμα, ας προσθέσουμε και το "εμβληματική φράση"/ "εμβληματικό απόφθεγμα".


----------



## unique (Feb 17, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι αυτό που ταιριάζει καλύτερα στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση είναι "το εμβληματικό του απόφθεγμα ήταν" ή ίσως "έμβλημά του ήταν η φράση ..." .
Παρόλα αυτά, τα παραπάνω είναι από άκομψα μέχρι μακροσκελή.
Θα ήταν άτοπο να αφήσω το καημένο το "μότο" ως έχει;
Και κάτι χάριν αστεϊσμού. Στην trash ορολογία της TV (ίσως καθιερωθεί αργότερα και στα έγκριτα λεξικά) θα μπορούσε να πει κανείς: "η φράση που τον ιντρίγκαρε ήταν"


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 17, 2011)

Δεν θα θεωρούσα καθόλου άτοπο να το αφήσεις "μότο", αφού υπάρχει σε όλα τα ελληνικά λεξικά.


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 17, 2011)

Καλημέρα! 

Τυπικά η Άλεξ έχει δίκιο, αλλά αφού υπάρχει φράση ή λέξη στα ελληνικά, ας μαθαίνει και κάτι ο αναγνώστης. Δεν του κάνει κακό! ;)

Εμβληματικό απόφθεγμα θα ήταν ωραίο για μένα. Με το έμβλημα σκέτο έχω πρόβλημα, γιατί πάντα το μυαλό μου πάει σε μια εικόνα, σε ένα θυρεό ή κάτι τέτοιο.


----------



## Earion (Feb 17, 2011)

Αν πρέπει να περάσουμε από την εραλδική, το τυράκι μου φαίνεται λιγάκι μπαγιάτικο: Κατά τους Ραγκαβή και Τιπάλδο το μότο μεταφράζεται *ρητό* (_Devise _λέγεται το κάτωθι του θυρεού εγγεγραμμένον ή και επί του λοφίου τοποθετούμενον *ρητόν*), όρος που ποτέ δεν μου άρεσε. Καλύτερα να μείνουμε στα "εμβληματική φράση" ή "εμβληματικό απόφθεγμα" του Ρογήρου. Σκέτο "έμβλημα" όχι, γιατί εμβλήματα μπορεί να είναι ένα σωρό άλλα πράγματα (παραστάσεις, κττ).


----------



## Zazula (Feb 17, 2011)

motto = εμβληματικό απόφθεγμα: δείκτης μπλα-μπλα 4,2


----------



## unique (Feb 18, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά !


----------



## daeman (Feb 18, 2011)

Τώρα που κατέληξε το νήμα, επιτρέψτε μου να σας παρουσιάσω τον εμβληματικό για το Madagascar 2, Δισμότο Μότο Μότο, με τη φωνή του Will.i.am. He likes them big and chunky.


----------

